# Referenzen auf JavaBeanObjekte in allen JSP-Seiten?



## Guest (7. Jun 2005)

Hi 

Ich habe eine kleine Webapplikation mit MVC-Konzept.
In einer jsp-seite erstelle ich eine Referenz auf ein JavaBeansObjekt,
wie komme ich an diese Referenz auf einer anderen 
jsp-Seite der Webapplikation?

Konkret: Ich habe eine JavaBean Produktliste die Objekte vom Typ Produkt aufnimmt.
Von dieser JavaBean existieren 2 Referenzen aber nur auf der Seite produkte.jsp.
Wie komme ich auf der Seite warenkorb.jsp an die 2 Referenzen auf die Objekte?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Sebastian Hort


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jun 2005)

hängt vom "scope" ab, in dem die Referenz gespeichert werden soll; willst du das während eines Requests (forward,include) oder übergreifend (für die Sitzung) oder gleich global für alle??


```
session.setAttribute("namealsStringzumWiederfinden",BeanReferenz);
```


----------



## tesa (8. Jun 2005)

danke hat so gefunzt


----------

